# New BMW 8 Series spawns M version #M8



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

If possible make the doors and everything else exterior as light as possible? Having a lot of Heft like how the 7-series doors feel really kills cornering performance because of lots of momentum weight. I assume it's a good idea on the non-M but for the M version it's dumb.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe the idea would be to copy the Bentley GT3 version where they made the huge vehicle be able to compete in the GT3 class and win a race by stripping a ton of weight off.


----------



## Hsurf (May 10, 2015)

Front reminds me of a shark for some reason :rofl:.
I like it though.

http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/news/158425/bmw-concept-8-series-and-bmw-m8-confirmed


----------



## philooo (Apr 27, 2012)

What if a convertible version will also be offered?








https://www.topspeed.com/cars/bmw/2019-bmw-m8-convertible-ar176719.html


----------

